# Handicap golfer



## halco (Aug 25, 2021)

I play with a guy that is a good golfer (he says his handicap is a 9}. The problem is, is he has decided to score a max at double bogie for a hole so he just picks up if he is at double bogie. Then he gloats about his score after a round. Shouldn't he be posting a total gross score and then adjust for his handicap?


----------



## Jan (Apr 7, 2021)

Improving your handicap in this way is called the "Trump bump" and such behavior is best left to the man himself.


----------



## ranjiat (Sep 20, 2021)

halco said:


> I play with a guy that is a good golfer (he says his handicap is a 9}. The problem is, is he has decided to score a max at double bogie for a hole so he just picks up if he is at double bogie. Then he gloats about his score after a round. Shouldn't he be posting a total gross score and then adjust for his handicap iron?


It is called trump bump


----------

